# Valentini puffer in reef tank??



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey all,

I just spotted a valentini puffer at the LFS and I am wondering if anyone has tried keeping these in a reef tank. I have mostly LPS corals and I have read that this puffer may eat them. I currently don't have much of a CUC, so I am less worried about it eating that.

Any opinions would be great. 

BTW - my tank is 30g with a sixline wrasse and oscellaris clown.


----------



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

I had one in a reef tank, Was a great addition, Altho he may have just been a special one, You might get one that wreaks havoc in your tank. Might just have to try it out.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice fish!


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

That's the thing about puffers. They may go months without touching anything but if they get a taste for something they like in the tank they'll go to town. I've lost some corals myself with a stars and stripes puffer and can cause some serious bioload if they get big.

John


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Puffers are not reef safe... at all. 
IF you have coral and inverts you don't really care about than sure.


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> Puffers are not reef safe... at all.
> IF you have coral and inverts you don't really care about than sure.


Thanks for the replies all! Good to get some additional opinions.


----------

